# Circassian Walnut?



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 10, 2014)

Do we have a generally accepted definition of what is Circassian walnut? It's a term I see used a lot, mostly to describe figured walnut. 

I believe that most of what is marketed as "real" Circassian is actually grown in Turkey, far from the ancestral homeland of the Circassian people. That homeland is in the western Caucasus mountains. Think south and east of Sochi. I think of it, generally, as walnut from the southern hills of the northern Caucasus range, from the Black Sea to the Caspian. That span produces some spectacular walnut.

So, anyone care to venture an opinion?

Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2014)

Only thing I know is that the really good walnut comes from California, Oregon, Wash state, and Iowa. That's all I need to know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2014)

*English Walnut family of stock wood
English thin-shelled Walnut is the most highly prized and most sought after gunstock wood. It is also the most expensive, with some extra fine rifle blanks selling for enormous sums of money.Juglans Regia is it's name (Regia is the Latin word for royal.) It is also called French walnut, Italian walnut, or European walnut. This species probably originated in the Far East or in Asia Minor, and was brought to Persia-where it was later found and introduced to Rome by Roman conquering armies. Eventually it spread throughout Europe. Its wood has good firm texture, and it usually has small pores. It has white bark, produces a sweet tasting nut (the ones commonly found at the grocery store, or in pastry). English Walnut grows an outside sap ring. Within this sap ring is a barely distinguishable ring of light (or bland) heartwood which has not yet darkened, and within the light heartwood ring is the dark heartwood core. The dark heartwood is the center of the tree. This dark heartwood area has the 'Mineral Streak', or what is sometimes called 'Water Marks'. These are the dark lines that give English walnut much of its appeal. We do not have complete scientific understanding of what causes mineral streak in hardwoods; ferrous minerals in the soil may contribute to its occurrence. Mineral streaking occurs in all walnut. Some times in a variety of colors. However, in English walnut, the amount of mineral streaking determines the grade-the more streaking, the higher the grade. English thin-shelled Walnut grows throughout the world. It varies somewhat in appearance, color and texture from one region to another. Variables such as climate, soil, husbandry, etc. will affect the wood. The origin of the wood will in some cases determine if the wood has a different name. So we have walnut referred to as Circassian, Moroccan, Turkish, East-Indian, etc.. Technically speaking though, it's all Juglans Regia, the English thin-shell walnut.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------

